# rip off



## 2PieRad

The salesperson ripped me off. 
I was ripped off (by the salesperson).
What a rip-off. Don't buy it.

This song is just a rip-off of the other song. (cheap imitation)
They ripped-off the other song.



שלום

מנחש שמשתמשים ב_לרמות _או _להונות _בהקשר הזה, נכון? 
יש הבדל ביניהם?

איש המכירות רימה אותי.
הוא הונה אותי.

רומיתי על ידי איש המכירות.
הוניתי על ידיו.

איזה _פריט שנגנב_. אל תקנה. (מילון מרפיקס)


לגבי משפט 4 ו5, אני לא בטוח...
__השיר הזה סתם _חיקוי זול_ של השיר האחר_? _(גוגל תרגום)


המון תודה


----------



## slus

לרמות זה השימוש השכיח
להונות זה בשפה גבוהה וספרותית
 בסלנג אפשר גם לעבוד על

The salesperson ripped me off. 
המוכר עבד עלי (בסלנג)
המוכר רימה אותי (בשפה יומיומית)
המוכר הונה אותי (בספרות גבוהה)


I was ripped off (by the salesperson).
עברית לא ממש אוהבת סביל. עדיף המשפט שלמעלה.
אם חייבים, הוניתי על ידי המוכר, אבל ממש עדיף שלא.

What a rip-off. Don't buy it.
איזו רמאות
איזו הונאה
איזו עבודה בעיניים

This song is just a rip-off of the other song.
השיר הזה הוא סתם חיקוי זול זה תרגום מעולה

They ripped-off the other song
הם מחקים את השיר השני
הם גנבו מהשיר השני


----------



## LXNDR

כלומר למכור ביוקר, כי הקונה יכול להיות מודע לחלוטין למחיר ובכל זאת ללכת עליו בלית ברירה *to rip off* הבעיה היא ש*לרמות* ו*לעבוד על* זה לא ממש

אלא שקצת גס (was) ripped off אפשר להגיד *המוכר דפק אותי במחיר *, בנושא סתמי *דפקו אותי במחיר* ובסביל* נדפקתי במחיר *זה בדיוק​


----------



## slus

מסכימה.
זה לא גס בהקשר הזה, אבל זה מאוד סלנגי.
אין מילה בעברית שהיא בדיוק rip off


----------



## 2PieRad

מעניין. תודה על ההסברים.


----------



## oopqoo

Just to add another slang term: when speaking about a salesperson who charges too much money, one may say he is a גזלן (gázlan). This is very "the streets of Israel", and it's important to say gázlan with the stress on the wrong syllable and not gazlán (which is how the word should be pronounced) because that's what makes it street-y


----------



## 2PieRad

גזלן...גזלנת?


----------



## LXNDR

Erebos12345 said:


> גזלן...גזלנת?



The verb is *לגזול *therefore 2nd person past tense sing. is* גזלת *but as far as i know it's not used by itself, always with an object and a compliment
*לגזול משהו ממישהו*
Or if you meant a feminine noun form, that would be *גזלנית*, although not sure how stress behaves here, whether it can be shifted to the 1st syllable


----------



## 2PieRad

חיפשתי את צורת הנקבה. גזלנית.תודה.
גם טוב ללמוד את הפועל. לגזול. אז זה כמו לגנוב, אבל יותר סלנג, כנראה.
גנב/גזלן.


----------



## LXNDR

לא, זה דווקא ספרותי לכל דבר
 במשמעותו המוגזמת אבל הוא אכן שייך לשפה מדוברת​


----------

